# New Nemesis



## Alex (31/3/14)

I picked up my first mech mod from Vapeking today, it's the Nemesis Clone. And I've just had a good vape on it now, this is really a most awesome device. And the build quality is superb. Paired with my Kayfun 3.1 it's a winning combo. 

ps, sorry for posting this in the other forum, perhaps one of the mods could remove it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/14)

Ah so alex is alex  now I have a face to the name yay

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

Where? What? I see nothing?


----------



## Alex (31/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Where? What? I see nothing?



A few of my fav things

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hein510 (31/3/14)

Ja the Nemi is awesome! got mine also today! It really hits hard, like theres almost no voltage drop. Have been using the KTS for a while now and its also an amazing mod but this Nemi just feels stronger.


----------



## Alex (31/3/14)

Really,that's cool man, so we begin the Nemi journey together then.. I also got some of the diy Mango Juice from VapeKing.. (thanks Stroodlepuff) And I must say, it's waay more intense in the KF with the nemesis. I'm not sure of the nic level, but it hits you like a V8 mac truck.


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

Alex said:


> A few of my fav things


Awesome pairing there, thanks. Engaging senses big time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (31/3/14)

I'm also running with a Kayfun on there, got it specificly for the Kayfun but it seems I'll have to polish the brushed parts up to get it the same look as the Nemi! Other reason I got the Nemi is so that I can get a 3D dripper when someone gets some of it in! It only fits the Nemi I think!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> I'm also running with a Kayfun on there, got it specificly for the Kayfun but it seems I'll have to polish the brushed parts up to get it the same look as the Nemi! Other reason I got the Nemi is so that I can get a 3D dripper when someone gets some of it in! It only fits the Nemi I think!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


You think right - here is the clone: http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005773/1651001-3d-rda-rebuidable-dripping-atomizer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

I slapped a protank 1 on the nemi yesterday at 1.3 ohms and it hits like a freight train. Never hit a silver that quickly before.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/4/14)

Wow! 
Doing a Silver on a Protank must be a record!
But its one of your master coils, not a stock coil, so that would help explain it
Fresh batt would be around 13.5 Watts. Wow, on a protank. Amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Silver said:


> Wow!
> Doing a Silver on a Protank must be a record!
> But its one of your master coils, not a stock coil, so that would help explain it
> Fresh batt would be around 13.5 Watts. Wow, on a protank. Amazing



Thanks man, the coil was a freshly built coil with the intent of giving new life to the protank 1 and popped an efest 18350 in there straight off the charger. I would say mission accomplished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

Very nice @Alex, I also picked up my 2 Nemi's last week! Awesome mods, altho im a all day dripper. Do yourself a favour and build a twisted 28g coil on 2mm with 7 wraps. Comes to 0.6ohms, best vape ever with that kayfun! 

PS, im also Alex and from Benoni! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Agree there with you @Smokyg - 0.6 Ohm rock, especially on tobacco flavours


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

johanct said:


> Agree there with you @Smokyg - 0.6 Ohm rock, especially on tobacco flavours


Most definately! I must say that the triple twisted 32g came to 1.1 ohm and had better flavour, but slightly less production if any..


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

guys, now my patience is OVER waiting for my nemi.

im calling the hub now, if my nemi is there, IM GOING TO FETCH IT TODAY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Agree SmokyG, like round 0.6 for tobaccos and round 1.0 Ohm for the more layered juices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Riaz said:


> guys, now my patience is OVER waiting for my nemi.
> 
> im calling the hub now, if my nemi is there, IM GOING TO FETCH IT TODAY


Dude I have no idea how you managed to hold out this long.

The nemi as a beautiful device and fires first time, every time and man does it hit like a freight train..

If I could offer any advice it would be to test your nemi near a bed, cause you will hit that bed *silver *style.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Dude I have no idea how you managed to hold out this long.
> 
> The nemi as a beautiful device and fires first time, every time and man does it hit like a freight train..
> 
> If I could offer any advice it would be to test your nemi near a bed, cause you will hit that bed *silver *style.



dude, you know how FT works- gotta be patient or you will commit suicide.

and the darn mail hub is just as useless.


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

Riaz said:


> guys, now my patience is OVER waiting for my nemi.
> 
> im calling the hub now, if my nemi is there, IM GOING TO FETCH IT TODAY


Dude! Do it NOW!!! You will not regret it!!! As i always say, its better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission... LOL


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

tried calling the hub since i got in this morning, i think they take the darn thing off the hook

been engaged since yesterday


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Riaz said:


> dude, you know how FT works- gotta be patient or you will commit suicide.
> 
> and the darn mail hub is just as useless.



Yeah man I know what you mean..

It aint cool.. they should really expedite these things as it is a matter of emergency, vape mail cannot wait.


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Riaz said:


> tried calling the hub since i got in this morning, i think they take the darn thing off the hook
> 
> been engaged since yesterday


They respond more promptly to emails dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (1/4/14)

Smokyg said:


> Very nice @Alex, I also picked up my 2 Nemi's last week! Awesome mods, altho im a all day dripper. Do yourself a favour and build a twisted 28g coil on 2mm with 7 wraps. Comes to 0.6ohms, best vape ever with that kayfun!
> 
> PS, im also Alex and from Benoni! Lol



Hey Alex thanks for the tip, I haven't tried a twisted coil yet. But I'm going to try one soon. The 1.3 ohm coil in atm is hitting like a freight train.


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> They respond more promptly to emails dude.



share the email addy please 

do you have Deon's email?

or who do you email for info?


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

Alex said:


> Hey Alex thanks for the tip, I haven't tried a twisted coil yet. But I'm going to try one soon. The 1.3 ohm coil in atm is hitting like a freight train.


Haha, your most welcome Alex  Like im talking to myself, its awesome! Lol! 

Come by my place some time and ill build one for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Riaz said:


> share the email addy please
> 
> do you have Deon's email?
> 
> or who do you email for info?


Will see if I can find, give me a few


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Riaz said:


> share the email addy please
> 
> do you have Deon's email?
> 
> or who do you email for info?


This is the addy I emailed when I was tracking a parcel

customer.services@postoffice.co.za

hope that helps.


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> This is the addy I emailed when I was tracking a parcel
> 
> customer.services@postoffice.co.za
> 
> hope that helps.



is this once the parcel hits the post office?


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Riaz said:


> is this once the parcel hits the post office?


Nope, its from when it hits the country. The moment it is scanned into the bay they can track it.


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Nope, its from when it hits the country. The moment it is scanned into the bay they can track it.



lovely stuff man

ok i just tried calling now again, lo and behold, SOMEONE PICKED UP

i was more shocked that someone answered i almost forgot what i wanted to say LOL

anyways, they said the parcel is there but hasnt been scanned yet  which is shocking, as the tracking number shows its at the hub.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Riaz said:


> lovely stuff man
> 
> ok i just tried calling now again, lo and behold, SOMEONE PICKED UP
> 
> ...


There are 2 points of scanning.. when it comes into receiving (shows as at the hub) and the second scan (which they are referring to) is for clearance.


----------

